# Barreto log splitter



## jotul8e2 (Feb 25, 2017)

I have been offered a little used 20 ton Barreto log splitter with the Subaru EX27 motor (pull start).  These are sold primarily as rental units (Home Depot rents them).  They are heavily built (twice the weight of the equivalent Ariens, 150 lbs. more than the equivalent Iron and Oak) and very expensive new.

They are set up to require two hands to operate the control lever.  I have no idea yet how difficult it would be to defeat that, but it would be a must at times.

Has anyone used one of these?  Any thoughts, opinions?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Feb 25, 2017)

I have seen those but haven't run one. They look very well made and as you said very heavy duty. Be interested  to hear what the outcome is on this one.


----------



## greg13 (Feb 25, 2017)

Barreto makes top shelf commercial grade equipment. It is a two handed control for safety reasons. I work in the rental industry and I have seen my share of people that should not be using this type of equipment or any other for that matter. All a manufacturer can do is to attempt to make something idiot proof and that will NEVER happen.

http://barretomfg.com/?page_id=52


----------



## kevin j (Feb 25, 2017)

Website pic appears to be a standard Prince valve, with some sort of mechanical interlock for the second lever. Looks REALLY easy to remove the mechanical interlock by one pivot pin or bolt.


----------



## jotul8e2 (Feb 25, 2017)

greg13 said:


> All a manufacturer can do is to attempt to make something idiot proof and that will NEVER happen.
> 
> http://barretomfg.com/?page_id=52



I quite understand the problem.  It is a total mystery to me that such things as towable lifts, chainsaws, backhoes, etc. are available for rent at ANY price.


----------



## Allagash350 (Feb 26, 2017)

I've used one from HD. Overall it is a good splitter. A bit clumsy to operate to say the least.  I also can't remember but I don't think the one I used had any type of log cradle. It was a pain. It just wasn't really efficient, but it got the job done. I would say it depends on the price, but I'm sure you could overcome the safety stuff and other shortcomings


----------



## Tar12 (Feb 27, 2017)

I watched a couple videos on youtube...they seemed painfully slow...


----------



## jotul8e2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Tar12 said:


> I watched a couple videos on youtube...they seemed painfully slow...



They come in two versions - identical in every way except the cylinder.  The 4" cylinder is rated at 20 tons, the 4 1/2" is rated at 22.  The 20 ton unit is rated at 14 seconds cycle time, which is adequate, if not exceptional.  The 22 ton unit is an unacceptable 20 seconds.


----------



## Tar12 (Feb 27, 2017)

jotul8e2 said:


> They come in two versions - identical in every way except the cylinder.  The 4" cylinder is rated at 20 tons, the 4 1/2" is rated at 22.  The 20 ton unit is rated at 14 seconds cycle time, which is adequate, if not exceptional.  The 22 ton unit is an unacceptable 20 seconds.


It must of been the 22 ton I saw. It took forever to cycle! Lol


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 27, 2017)

The Subaru Robin engine on my splitter has been great.


----------



## woodhog73 (Feb 28, 2017)

I also watched a video of the 22 ton wow it looks slow. Also the 2 hand operation would drive me nuts. I like to make my splits small so sometimes I hold my pieces exactly where I want the wedge to make contact. I couldn't do that with this splitter.

However the Subaru engine is great. My splitter has a subaru engine and it is a well made engine from what I can tell. Comparable to a Honda.


----------



## jotul8e2 (Feb 28, 2017)

I picked up my used 20 ton Barreto this morning and ran it this afternoon.  Since these do show up on the Home Depot rental tool sales site others may be interested in some more information.

The first big impression is that it tows beautifully.  They have a torsion axle and so ride better than a typical splitter.  After all, a rental unit is going to be on the road a lot more.  I am afraid I went rather over the 45 mph recommended speed.  In fact, I set the cruise control at 55 for most of the 90 miles home.  It really does well.

Mine came with complete trailer lights.  We have a pool going for the over/under as to how long it takes me to drop a log on one.  The light brackets are bolted to the running gear with what looks like truck mud flap material, providing some give.  Even so, I think a direct hit from an eighty pound log would be rough on it.

Everything is heavy duty.  With fluids it is well over 800 pounds.  The foot has eight heavy welded on sawtooth cleats that will hold an irregular shaped log end and keep it from riding up and out during the split.  This has been a problem with other splitters I've used.

The log holders are also a surprise as I had very low expectations.  They are mounted on elastomers and give a bit depending upon the size of the log.  They hold splits really well, and greatly reduce the times I have to pick pieces up off the ground.

Once the interlock is gone, the control lever is nicely placed for single operator use no matter which side you are on, and the spacing along the beam is good for horizontal use - which is not always the case in horizontal/vertical designs.

I gave the two handed operation a fair trial - really I did.  About 5 minutes.  I would never rent one of these, at least not twice - it is that annoying.  You have to put the log on the cradle, then walk around the wheel, use one hand for the lock and the other for the control lever while standing in the engine exhaust!  The possibility of rental customers removing the interlock appears to have occurred to the designers and removal was more trouble than I expected.  I didn't bend or cut anything but did resort to a drift and hammer.

The Subaru engine is more than adequate for this set up, runs well, and starts easily.  May it always be so.  I found little to be gained by running full throttle over about 2/3 throttle except more noise.

Cycle time on my 20 ton version is plenty fast.  As noted above, the 22 ton version is said to have a 20 second cycle, which would be too slow for me.

Would I pay $4,000 or so for a new one for home use?  Heavens no.    But this one is two years old, and I paid DHT 22 ton money for it.  So far it appears to be well worth that.


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 1, 2017)

The Subaru engine is more than adequate for this set up, runs well, and starts easily.  May it always be so.  I found little to be gained by running full throttle over about 2/3 throttle except more noise.



Be careful running less than full throttle. I'm not 100 percent sure but most times in applications like these the engine was meant to be operated at full throttle ( for proper cooling, lubrication, etc ) and not meant to operate the splitter ( or whatever ) at less than full throttle. My subaru engine does not have a throttle control. Back when I purchased my splitter I asked the dealer why there was no throttle control they said because it's designed to operate the splitter at full throttle.

Not saying that's the case with yours but I'd make sure before operating it at 2/3 throttle under load. Just in case so you don't wear out anything on the engine or put extra stress on the engine under load


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 2, 2017)

I've never had my Subaru engine at full throttle.  It's always at one half or something.  The engine manual says something like, to save fuel don't operate at full throttle.  I think the manuals are available for download at the Subaru site.  I've had issues with the float bowl gasket leaking and needing periodic replacing, but other than that, it's been great, knock on wood.


----------



## jetsam (Mar 5, 2017)

Pretty much anything they rent at HD is going to be a very durable machine.

That's one of the things that got me looking at Dolmar chainsaws!


----------



## Chuck the Canuck (Mar 5, 2017)

velvetfoot said:


> I've never had my Subaru engine at full throttle.  It's always at one half or something.  The engine manual says something like, to save fuel don't operate at full throttle.  I think the manuals are available for download at the Subaru site.  I've had issues with the float bowl gasket leaking and needing periodic replacing, but other than that, it's been great, knock on wood.


Did you replace the float bowl gasket yourself, or did you take it in for service?


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 5, 2017)

I replaced it myself.  It's an o-ring, I recall.  A certain thickness, etc, I don't think I found in hardware store, etc.  I mailed away for it, I recall.


----------



## Chuck the Canuck (Mar 5, 2017)

velvetfoot said:


> I replaced it myself.  It's an o-ring, I recall.  A certain thickness, etc, I don't think I found in hardware store, etc.  I mailed away for it, I recall.


Thanks brother.  I guess I'll look up the proper size/specs and then order myself a couple extra....  Cheers


----------



## jotul8e2 (Jan 21, 2018)

A year later.

I've split five or so cords now, including a couple of cords of white oak this last week, and it occurred to me that perhaps an update was in order since there are so few of these out there.  The short story is that I am very pleased.  It is incredibly robust, which is a good thing as we had broken several pieces on a Brave 20 ton three point unit the last couple of years.

I find the ergonomics to be very good operating from either side.  I haven't managed to tear anything up yet, and we've split every round we've gotten to the machine.  I say "we" because it took both BIL and I working together to roll many of the rounds up for splitting this weekend.  We set it up for vertical operation when splitting those, of course.

Switching from horizontal to vertical is really not bad.  It is easy enough that we quartered most of the big pieces while vertical and then went back to horizontal to finish up.

The Subaru engine wants to be choked to start in any weather, but if it is warm it wants the choke off immediately!  It does pull start very easily.

I had to tow it last weekend about 15 miles each way and it is worth noting again how well it pulls at highway speeds.  County highway speeds, anyway.

As noted the rated cycle time is a bit slow - 14 seconds.  Mine is about 12.  I really do not see how I could use more speed working alone, and when I have help we short cycle anyway.

If you are interested they do show up from time to time on the Home Depot rental tool disposal website.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 21, 2018)

Glad its working out for you! They sure save a lot of work!


----------



## Pullypam (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks for the information. There's a used 20-ton model at my local HD for sale. I think I can pick it up for about $1100, which seems like a good deal. I'm new to heating with wood as my house is only just starting construction. I'm just getting into all the gear; I've never even used a chainsaw. However, the dead trees on my lot are beingbe to be taken down andaput up for seasoning.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 18, 2018)

Pullypam said:


> Thanks for the information. There's a used 20-ton model at my local HD for sale. I think I can pick it up for about $1100, which seems like a good deal. I'm new to heating with wood as my house is only just starting construction. I'm just getting into all the gear; I've never even used a chainsaw. However, the dead trees on my lot are beingbe to be taken down andaput up for seasoning.



Just be careful with saws and splitters. Both can hurt ya. Got the scars to prove it.


----------

